# Missing On Loan-Jake, 15.2hh Dun Gelding, Slough area



## MHOL (26 October 2011)




----------



## CeeBee (26 October 2011)

What a stunner! Hope this is resolved quickly and the owner is reunited with Jake.


----------



## Tinseltoes (26 October 2011)

Lovely looking horse.Hope he is found soon and reunited with his owner.


----------



## MHOL (2 November 2011)

If it is to be believed that the whereabouts of Jake are known,  but money being demanded for his return to his distraught owner, police now are involved.


----------



## CeeBee (2 November 2011)

Fingers crossed this will now be resolved swiftly for Jake and owner


----------



## MHOL (2 November 2011)

Jake is safely returned to his owner but £2000 had to be handed over to buy her own property back even with the police in attendance.


----------



## fatpiggy (2 November 2011)

I'm glad he is back home safe, but I'm afraid the "new" owner is guilty of extortion.  I completely understand that they may have bought him in good faith, but a stolen horse is a stolen horse and they cannot by law demand payment from the original owner.  Its exactly the same if you buy a stolen car in good faith.


----------



## MHOL (2 November 2011)

fatpiggy said:



			I'm glad he is back home safe, but I'm afraid the "new" owner is guilty of extortion.  I completely understand that they may have bought him in good faith, but a stolen horse is a stolen horse and they cannot by law demand payment from the original owner.  Its exactly the same if you buy a stolen car in good faith.
		
Click to expand...

He was on loan, his owner still owned him, she lent him to the person who demanded £2000 for his return and the police were there


----------



## cally6008 (2 November 2011)

disgusting behaviour by loaner and police


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 November 2011)

cally6008 said:



			disgusting behaviour by loaner and police
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Id take them to small claims court.What a cheek.


----------



## itsonlyme (2 November 2011)

I don't understand how they could possibly get away with that! Over my dead body would i buy my own horse back. I'd go to prison for forcefully taking him back, however that may be. I hope they get their money back. The police should be ashamed of themselves. :-\


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 November 2011)

Thats LUDICROUS!!! What the heck were the police doing??? She owned the horse!!!

I wouldnt have paid it, I would just have turned up and taken the bleeding horse!! No matter how many padlocks or chains I had to cut 

Poor owner, I wouldnt be letting that lie!!


----------



## digitalangel (3 October 2013)

Sorry to bring up old thread - but if the owner of this horse wants to contact me, i have numerous dealings with this horrible woman including involvement of the RSPCA. She has been doing this for years and wont stop!


----------



## jumpsat (31 January 2014)

MHOL said:



			He was on loan, his owner still owned him, she lent him to the person who demanded £2000 for his return and the police were there
		
Click to expand...

could  i have your mail number  to talk direct im very interested in what you said   cheers


----------



## Moya_999 (31 January 2014)

MHOL said:








Click to expand...

OMG he is a real stunner


----------



## Mince Pie (31 January 2014)

This thread is over 2 years old, the horse is recovered.


----------

